# St. Charles Bay Longest Day



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Ouch, sounds like a rough few trips


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. It will get better. I remember bouncing off a fly rod into the Chesapeake Bay


----------

